

Show HN: YoPeopleFinder Find people near you to Yo - 10dpd

Put this together in an hour:
Yopeoplefinder.appspot.com<p>Work in progress, comments&#x2F;features welcome :)
======
10dpd
Clickable:
[http://yopeoplefinder.appspot.com](http://yopeoplefinder.appspot.com)

